# Massey MF-16 project finished



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

two months of what started as a grill repair and went horribly off track finally came to a head. Here's the tractor, I have another one of it running, man it sounds like Harley'
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/oologahan?feature=mhee#p/u/3/kozWgKnZBGo]oologahan's Channel - YouTube[/ame]


----------

